# Wichita Falls, TX Show



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Cool! What are you showing? Hope you'll have some pics to share!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Sadly, no pics to share, we got to the site with time to change and get to our ring and have some nice woman help us with our numbers (however now I know a good trick, which helped a lot). 

The judge was really great and was understanding and helpful, so that helped calm me down..

I got to see a few toys up close (love all the hair, and totally makes me realize that Mr. T isn't the prettiest pood around, but I love him!), but the standards from afar. A black dog, and I think a white bitch. The black boy seemed small, but I really don't think he could have qualified as a mini. Just gorgeous though, and stood so still and stacked while his handler fixed his hair until it was perfect. I applaud those of you who keep your dogs in a conti... Because even after all the work at home, there is still so much to do at the show!

Such a fun day. I'm exhausted!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Kadie should be there with a lovely black toy bitch - just into continental. As a pup she won several Group 1's.

Clap for her if you see her.

My Antoinette is likely there with Kadie, but only needs a major, so is not showing.

She's the red standard that gets in trouble for acting as a greeter at Betty and Kadie's set up  (It's hard for those guys getting all the poodles together and ready for the ring and then Antoinette luring visitors with wags and table dancing!)

So...probably best to not tell her hello. Though she would lick you if you did!

Tabatha


----------

